# Spay before or after first season??



## David gri (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a 7 month old staffy been told by the vet after her recent check up that I could now spay her if I wanted to but I'm undecided about the pros and cons of doing it before or after. Any advise?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If you want to completely rule out the risks of pyometra and mummery tumours, then spay before the first season. However issues can arise from an early pre first season spay. These are mainly related to growth and behavioural problems. 
Dogs range from achieving adulthood and finishing growth anytime between a year and three years depending on breed. A small breed matures early, giant breeds much later. It's best to wait until the puppy has either finished or nearly finished growing and the growth plates on the bones have closed, hormones released as maturity is reached send a signal to stop growing and the growth plates to close, often dogs that have been spayed early have a rather more leggy appearance.
Some dogs remain more puppyish in behaviour if spayed early.
Many vets now are begining to advise that the bitch has a season before spaying to allow the dog to physically and mentally mature. The risk of pyometra is generally low in young dogs
It is recommended that the bitch is spayed approx three months after the season.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally I have never spayed or neutered until any of mine have matured both physically and mentally.
A lot of vets do advocate spaying before a first season now, and some people do. Usually the best time to spay if you are going to let them have a season is about 12 weeks after the season finishes. You then know that the increased hormones and physical changes that occur approaching, during and for about 60 and even up to 90 days after a season have returned to normal and the reproductive tract one again is in something called anoestrous which is the resting phase between seasons.

Dogs can have a first season anytime from 6 months onwards.


----------



## Lottie9330 (Oct 26, 2016)

I was advised by my vet to have her done before her 1st season. I was told that previously they always advised waiting till after 1 season but theres no evidence to say it will effect maturity etc. But does reduce the chance of developing mammary cancer even more than if you waited till after the 1st season.
So I had her booked in and the night before the surgery she came into season. I was gutted. However the vet then said it didnt really matter, just wait 12 weeks after season finished before rebooking. My little one was done 2 days ago.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lottie9330 said:


> I was advised by my vet to have her done before her 1st season. I was told that previously they always advised waiting till after 1 season but theres no evidence to say it will effect maturity etc. But does reduce the chance of developing mammary cancer even more than if you waited till after the 1st season.
> So I had her booked in and the night before the surgery she came into season. I was gutted. However the vet then said it didnt really matter, just wait 12 weeks after season finished before rebooking. My little one was done 2 days ago.


I'm beginning to wonder about your vet. See the answer to your post in the thread about over walking a puppy


----------



## Lottie9330 (Oct 26, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about your vet. See the answer to your post in the thread about over walking a puppy


Its a different vet


----------



## Catrina (Jul 7, 2017)

I would let them have a first season and then spay 3 months after (or midway between seasons)


----------



## David gri (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the replys I'm now swaying towards spaying after. What do people do about the "mess"bitches make? Is it as bad as iv been told


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

David gri said:


> Thanks for the replys I'm now swaying towards spaying after. What do people do about the "mess"bitches make? Is it as bad as iv been told


Depends entirely on the bitch...size doesn't mean a thing either.

Some girls are very clean, and you never notice any bleeding, other girls can be horrendous not as clean or just cannot keep on top of the cleaning in my experience. It's just part and parcel of owning bitches to be honest...
Once spayed you do not have to worry.
Some people use specific diapers/pants for the mess..others will cover furniture well. As I say it's totally dependent on the bitch.

Some bitches also sail through a season like nothing is happening, whilst others can be clingy, whiney unhappy monsters. They are all different.

In the big scheme of things, once spayed it's easily forgotten and you move on.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am torn on it. I was brought up that bitches always had one season first but so many bitches are being spayed before a season that I do feel there cannot be too many problems associated with it. My current two, one was done after a season and one before. The one that was done after has urinary incontinence which I am not at all sure is hormone related and had numerous urine infections and crystals which again I do not think were related to being spayed but can be and more often are with a bitch spayed before a first season.. My other one has never grown up and has a very soft coat - no idea if either are related to early spaying in her case but both can be.

I think that if a season is easily manageable, it is not going to impact too much on her and your life and there is no risk of her meeting up with a male dog then I would leave it till after the first season. If it is going to be a huge problem then get it done now but do not leave it any longer as you do not want her to be about to come in season.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

With Isla there wasn't a huge amount of bleeding and it mostly got caught up in her fur round her backend and I just washed that off. She would usually start to bleed when she got up after having a sleep and I would be running after her mopping up the drops. They tend to bleed the heaviest during the first part of the season, so about the first 7-10 days, then it tails off to virtually nothing or a clearer liquid. Don't be led into thinking that the season is over at this point, because it isn't and she will be at her most fertile time. This part with last about seven or so days, then she may well start to bleed again but less heavy then previously and it will gradually taper away as the season come to an end usually be the end of the third week.
I didn't walk Isla much, she seemed rather quiet and slept more then usual. I found a place I could drive to, a country lane with a wide verge miles from anywhere and walked her up and down there so she could stretch her legs and have a sniff. It's best not to walk in areas heavily frequented by other dogs as she could well be pestered badly by males dogs, but it can also badly upset male dogs when they can smell a bitch in season. It would be best to go out with her into the garden to make sure she is kept safe from intruding dogs, also be aware that when she is at her most fertile time she may try to escape to find a mate.
Do not underestimate the power of a male dog wanting to mate with your dog. My neighbours put their bitch into the bathroom when the went out shopping so that she didn't make a mess on the carpets. The local lothario terrier somehow managed to scramble his way up the wall to the little window at the top which was open a bit and have his way with her.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The advice seems to have changed over the years, it used to be after one season , then before first season and then back to after one season .
i used to work in rescue so if i ever had a pup I would likely spay before first season .


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> The advice seems to have changed over the years, it used to be after one season , then before first season and then back to after one season .
> i used to work in rescue so if i ever had a pup I would likely spay before first season .


I am fairly sure you will find that most vets (not all) prefer to spay before the first season and it is only on forums that the opinion is to let them have a season first. As I said I am split on it, having been brought up and trained to always spay after a first season I find the modern way hard to get my head round. We are constantly told on here to move with the times and go with scientific evidence - which my vet assures me is that spaying before the first season is essential to negate the risk of mammary tumours - so I wonder why there are so many against it on here. I am sure it affects coats. Even spaying after a season, if you have a bitch that goes into a heavy moult due to her season then they never seem to get quite such a good coat back. Dogs that are castrated young often do not seem to get a mature coat and I think bitches will have a softer coat too. Dogs have longer legs when done young but I do not think bitches are affected in the same way. The thing is though, does it matter. Males of other species have less developed necks and longer legs when castrated young but it makes no difference whatsoever to their health.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I spayed my last two goldens before their first seasons and before they had finished growing. I've been told by those experienced with goldens that the growth plates don't close until about 18 months and the hind legs are the last to close. I noticed with those two dogs that their hind legs were more straight and didn't have much angulation. I presume this must affect how the dog is balanced.


----------

